# Latest gentoo sources emerged but didn't install.. (?)

## NicZak

Has anyone noticed that after emerging gentoo-sources there is a new directory made ( /usr/src/linux-2.4.19-r5-gentoo ) but none of the symlinks are changed to point to it, in addition to no changes being made to grub/lilo configs either.. ?  Is this 1) a common problem, 2) the way it was intended or 3) me not paying enough attention ?  I was going to change the symlinks (i.e. /usr/src/linux) to point to the newly created directory, but I thought I would throw this post out there first to make sure that /usr/src/linux-2.4.19r5-gentoo is indeed the updated source.  Thanks -

NicZak

----------

## handsomepete

Yep.  The only thing I had to change was the symlink in usr/src/linux.  Works just dandy.

----------

## AutoBot

Yeah the symlnk stays the same unless you have no sources in /usr/src, which is another reason I like gentoo -- it doesn't do many things without you knowing about them.

----------

